
Windows 10 feature will fix Google Chrome’s biggest problem - mlacks
https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/06/18/google-chrome-will-finally-use-less-memory-on-windows-10/
======
neandrake
This article is repetitive and doesn’t include many details. Searching around
the first several hits on windows 10 segment heap also don’t have much detail
on why it’s an improvement over the existing.

It looks like segment heap has been available for several years in windows for
UWP applications and the big update this year is that it’s now available to
win32 applications. According to a white paper from IBM in 2016 it sounds like
Microsoft Edge used this before so may have lost it with the recent migration
to using chromium.

(PDF) [https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-16/materials/us-16-Yason-
Wi...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-16/materials/us-16-Yason-
Windows-10-Segment-Heap-Internals-wp.pdf)

------
jsnell
Huh, I'd thought that Chromium used tcmalloc instead of system malloc, but
turns out it only does that by default on Linux:
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/base/+/master...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/base/+/master/allocator/)

Does anyone know why? I could understand tcmalloc everywhere, or system malloc
everywhere, but tcmalloc on just Linux seems odd. It's not like the Windows
and OS X mallocs have any better reputation of efficiency than glibc malloc.

------
imedadel
> [..] which means individual performance could be lower or higher than 27%,
> but this change will definitely reduce memory usage to some extent [..]

So that doesn't necessarily mean that memory usage will fall by 27%... I don't
see how is it a fix then. Going from 8 GB of memory to 6 GB doesn't sound like
a fix to me.

Is there a browser that doesn't take so much memory? I tried Firefox and Edge
but they have the same memory consumption as Chrome. In fact Firefox's usage
was a bit higher.

